# Just a Survey



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.

Group One
I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.

I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.

I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.

I’m not very good at initiating anything, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view. I can be seen as lazy and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself.


Group Two
I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.

I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.

I attempt to appear steadfast and competent, regardless of my inner feelings. I prefer to deal only with areas I am expert in, and become anxious when I am given responsibility for anyone other than myself.

I am democratic and group oriented, looking to share responsibility. I can sometimes have trouble deciding, and need others to decide for me. When under attack, I use sarcasm to defend myself. I try to motivate others to take action.


Group Three
I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.

I express a great wealth of affection and enthusiasm. I require much physical and verbal affection from my partners. I have a tendency to change myself in order to satisfy others. I can act highly emotional.

I rarely show actual affection, though I experience strong, empathetic emotions that I struggle to express. I show my love by doing things for my spouse, and expect them to do things for me in return. I have very few, but deep, relationships.

I express and desire a moderate amount of affection. I can roll with the punches, taking hostile relationships superficially in stride, even if it might be hurting me on the inside. I am emotionally guarded, and try to hide how I feel around those I care for.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't see myself fitting in any of those groups.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

monemi said:


> I don't see myself fitting in any of those groups.


That's alright, thank you for your time!


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash. *THIS, combined with the first sentence of the statement below *
> ...


Arghhh now I'm very curious what this is all about


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

shakti said:


> Arghhh now I'm very curious what this is all about


Thank you! You scored moderate ENTJ, moderate ENFJ. The mix makes sense, considering you are a type 8. You seem to exhibit qualities of the ENTJ in leadership, and ENFJ in intimacy. Do you tend to put on a tougher, more manager-like facade when in business situations?


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Thank you! You scored moderate ENTJ, moderate ENFJ. The mix makes sense, considering you are a type 8. You seem to exhibit qualities of the ENTJ in leadership, and ENFJ in intimacy. Do you tend to put on a tougher, more manager-like facade when in business situations?


Cool, sounds about right! How did you come to this? 

EDIT: heheheh saw your edit just now 

Well I've yet to develop a proper career, but I do tend to put on a tough facade in many situations....actually, it's not that much of an act, I simply have a fiery and dominant personality and am not afraid to let it show. I also have a very loving side that is, however, not that apparent at first glance, and which because of my 8ish tendencies often manifests as a fierce protectiveness of my loved ones rather than stereotypical gentleness.My biggest fixation is being in control and my greatest fear is being vulnerable, so I still have some issues about letting go to love


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

shakti said:


> Cool, sounds about right! How did you come to this?


Shhh… it's a secret! :tongue:
I'll tell when I have enough info to know it works.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

I’m not very good at initiating anything, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view. I can be seen as lazy and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself.




I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed. *Minus the asking others for help bit, generally. *




I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards. *I require a bit more than small, usually. Not that much more, but a bit.


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So yeah, bolded are my modifications. XD


----------



## Runade (Mar 2, 2014)

I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.

I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.

I rarely show actual affection, though I experience strong, empathetic emotions that I struggle to express. I show my love by doing things for my spouse, and expect them to do things for me in return. I have very few, but deep, relationships.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, this is convoluted. You are definitely an IP… then it looks like ISFP… then ESTP… hmm. Any points you'd reconsider on, or are you an exception? :tongue:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Runade said:


> Group 2


You choose one statement in each of the groups.


----------



## Zone (Mar 1, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Group Two
> *I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects.* I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.
> 
> I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.
> ...


I can relate to the bold, but not much else.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Zone said:


> I can relate to the bold, but not much else.


Well, with the little I have, I'd say ESTJ. To have a more accurate result, you have to pick one statement from each group. Sorry if you don't relate, and thank you for your time!


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Well, this is convoluted. You are definitely an IP… then it looks like ISFP… then ESTP… hmm. Any points you'd reconsider on, or are you an exception? :tongue:



Who, me?

If so, well, I _am_ a Type 4.... :tongue:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Runade said:


> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> 
> I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.
> 
> I rarely show actual affection, though I experience strong, empathetic emotions that I struggle to express. I show my love by doing things for my spouse, and expect them to do things for me in return. I have very few, but deep, relationships.


ENTJ moderate INTJ moderate. You seem to be an ENTJ who is in touch with their inner life of emotions.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Who, me?
> 
> If so, well, I _am_ a Type 4.... :tongue:


Yes, that would make sense. You seem to be more sensitive than the typical INTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


Group 1: statement #3
Group 2: statement #3
Group 3: statement #3 
Those were my closest.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

enigmatic serpent said:


> Group 1: statement #3
> Group 2: statement #3
> Group 3: statement #3
> Those were my closest.


Interesting. You exhibit the temperament of a typical ISTJ. Would you say you do act similar to the stereotype associated with that type?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Interesting. You exhibit the temperament of a typical ISTJ. Would you say you do act similar to the stereotype associated with that type?


Certain significant things. Whenever someone suggests "you need to do some extracurricular activities man!" I will just respond by saying "no I will not sacrifice time for my work". I just looked at a profile and it said when stressed "Ne doom ensues where all bad possibilities come out". I will look into that, I might be an ISTJ considering some significant characteristics I share with the type.


----------



## Zone (Mar 1, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Well, with the little I have, I'd say ESTJ. To have a more accurate result, you have to pick one statement from each group. Sorry if you don't relate, and thank you for your time!


Oops, sorry I didn't understand. I will redo later and thank you.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.
> ...


There you go! None of these were perfect fits, but I think they were alright.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

piscesfish said:


> There you go! None of these were perfect fits, but I think they were alright.


INTJ moderate ENTJ moderate. You are more autonomous and independent than the typical INFJ, and are better at giving criticism than usual.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> You're temprament strongly resembles that of the ISFP.


oh, ok thanks


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> INTJ moderate ENTJ moderate. You are more autonomous and independent than the typical INFJ, and are better at giving criticism than usual.


I score INTJ sometimes! I used to think I was one for a little... until I read more about Te XD

I think much of the result's my 1w2 coming out, really.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> @_imaginaryrobot_
> Your personality resembles that of an ISTP.


haha Weird.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

piscesfish said:


> I score INTJ sometimes! I used to think I was one for a little... until I read more about Te XD
> 
> I think much of the result's my 1w2 coming out, really.


That would make sense. Enneagram does seem to factor in.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

This was so hard, only the bolded things really apply to me. Couldn't decide in Group One. 


> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, *but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation.* I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> 
> I’m not very good at initiating anything, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view.* I can be seen as lazy and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself.*
> ...


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

chicklit said:


> This was so hard, only the bolded things really apply to me. Couldn't decide in Group One.


ESFJ moderate ISFP low. You tend to be more controlling than the typical INFP. You can sometimes forego honesty to prevent conflict. You have strong ties to your past. Occasionally, you remember to stop and smell the roses in your fast paced life, but this could lead to self-indulgence and loss of responsibility. You try to find solutions that please everyone.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> ESFJ moderate ISFP low. You tend to be more controlling than the typical INFP. You can sometimes forego honesty to prevent conflict. You have strong ties to your past. Occasionally, you remember to stop and smell the roses in your fast paced life, but this could lead to self-indulgence and loss of responsibility. You try to find solutions that please everyone.


You're like a magician or something. 
That part always felt off with INFP descriptions, but I tend to blame that on my strong 8 wing. I'm definitely not a Se user though, so ISFP is unlikely. Thank you for taking the time!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

chicklit said:


> You're like a magician or something.
> That part always felt off with INFP descriptions, but I tend to blame that on my strong 8 wing. I'm definitely not a Se user though, so ISFP is unlikely. Thank you for taking the time!


You are still probably a core INFP, with a ESFJ/ISFP temperament disposition. Thank you!


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> xSFP/xNTP moderate. You are more social than the typical INTP, and more sensitive to emotional states. However, you have a stable head, and seem to be a good source for a voice of reason. You have a very well balanced temperament.



You are genuinely good at writing those little concise horoscope-ish (I don't mean that negatively, just descriptively) breakdowns. I mean, genuinely quite talented. 

If you ever scribble down type descriptions in that vein, I'd like to see them.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

This seems interesting ! 



EthereaEthos said:


> I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.(+ _< I’m not very good at initiating anything > _ but not the rest)
> 
> I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.
> 
> I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

arkigos said:


> You are genuinely good at writing those little concise horoscope-ish (I don't mean that negatively, just descriptively) breakdowns. I mean, genuinely quite talented.
> 
> If you ever scribble down type descriptions in that vein, I'd like to see them.


Thank you! I'll try that.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

crashbandicoot said:


> This seems interesting !


ISFJ moderate ESTJ moderate. You are more openly compassionate than most ISTJs, though you can sometimes use this to your advantage. You take charge in relationships when needed. You have less of a sense of hard duty and more of a devotion to your causes. If you do not believe in it, you will most likely not do it, regardless of expected responsibilities.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

Group One
I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.

I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.

I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.

*I’m not very good at initiating anything, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view. I can be seen as lazy and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself.*


Group Two
I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.

I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.

*I attempt to appear steadfast and competent, regardless of my inner feelings. I prefer to deal only with areas I am expert in, and become anxious when I am given responsibility for anyone other than myself.*

I am democratic and group oriented, looking to share responsibility. I can sometimes have trouble deciding, and need others to decide for me. When under attack, I use sarcasm to defend myself. I try to motivate others to take action.


Group Three
I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.

I express a great wealth of affection and enthusiasm. I require much physical and verbal affection from my partners. I have a tendency to change myself in order to satisfy others. I can act highly emotional.

*I rarely show actual affection, though I experience strong, empathetic emotions that I struggle to express. I show my love by doing things for my spouse, and expect them to do things for me in return. I have very few, but deep, relationships.*

I express and desire a moderate amount of affection. I can roll with the punches, taking hostile relationships superficially in stride, even if it might be hurting me on the inside. I am emotionally guarded, and try to hide how I feel around those I care for.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

nymphette said:


> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> 
> I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.
> ...


ISTP stereotypical. You are much more grounded in reality than the average INFP, and can sometimes indulge in risky behavior. You can be quite blunt for a feeler type, and need quite a bit of alone time. You try to avoid systems in general, preferring to generate your own view of the world.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> ISTP stereotypical. You are much more grounded in reality than the average INFP, and can sometimes indulge in risky behavior. You can be quite blunt for a feeler type, and need quite a bit of alone time. You try to avoid systems in general, preferring to generate your own view of the world.


Actually all very accurate! I'm blunt when I feel that my values are being challenged and when I think something really needs to be said (I value honesty quite a lot).


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

nymphette said:


> Actually all very accurate! I'm blunt when I feel that my values are being challenged and when I think something really needs to be said (I value honesty quite a lot).


This is leading me to believe there are two parts to MBTI…


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> This is leading me to believe there are two parts to MBTI…


Definitely. Always two sides to the coin. The descriptions of all the types found on most websites can be very black-and-white, and I think it's largely responsible for cases of people "acting like their type", sort of turning themselves into caricatures. I find it much more helpful to simply look at cognitive functions.


----------



## AlmightyJanitor (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay, let's have a shot at this. Bold is the statement I choose, underline is for statements I partially agree with.



EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


----------



## Mayran (Apr 1, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> estp.


I'm actually an ISTP. But, I don't fit its archetype to a T, so I'm totally alright with your presented results. =P Nice survey, by the way.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I have bolded the statements I relate to in each group.  Underlined means second choice.



EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> 
> Group One
> ...


However, there are still gray areas in my answers. I can't say that they're really 100% me for sure.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

None of these fit perfectly, but... I chose the closest ones.

Group One

I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.

Group Two
I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.

_(#3 also applies, a lot of the time)_


Group Three
I express and desire a moderate amount of affection. I can roll with the punches, taking hostile relationships superficially in stride, even if it might be hurting me on the inside. I am emotionally guarded, and try to hide how I feel around those I care for.

_(I almost chose #2... it's a bizarre mixture of both answers)_

​2.0

Group One
I tend to have very little energy, and lack the willpower to motivate myself.


Group Two
I tend to be warm and sympathetic in communication, focusing on emotions and values.


----------



## aurelief (Apr 5, 2014)

Okay, here're my choices! I'm still figuring out my MBTI, so I'd love to hear your thoughts!



> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

I wish I had noticed your 2.0 sooner! Here's mine.  

Just a Survey 2.0!

Group One 
I tend to have very little energy, and lack the willpower to motivate myself.

I tend to be energetic and enthusiastic, but also impulsively ignore responsibility for fun.

I tend to be controlling and manipulative, and need to be on top of the situation.

*I tend to be independent and stubborn, getting things done in my own slow and steady way. *_(I'm finally very confident of this answer!!)_

Group Two _(1, 2, an 4 all sound right, depending on the situation. Number 2, though, most consistently.)_
I tend to be diplomatic in my speech, trying to mediate disagreements and foster goodwill.

*I tend to be warm and sympathetic in communication, focusing on emotions and values.
*
I tend to need to prove my dominance in socialization, arguing and engaging in monologues.

I tend to be curt and businesslike when talking with others, possibly seen as cold or harsh.


I love your surveys, by the way. Keep it up!


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Group One

I’m not very good at initiating anything, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view. I can be seen as lazy and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself.


Group Two

I attempt to appear steadfast and competent, regardless of my inner feelings. I prefer to deal only with areas I am expert in, and become anxious when I am given responsibility for anyone other than myself.


Group Three
I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


so you want me to fill this in 
the sentences in bold are things I relate to
tell me if there's a newer version of this test thing


----------



## conflictingdusk (Apr 6, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


Obvious, but I bolded those I related to the most.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

knightingling said:


> i have bolded the statements i relate to in each group.  underlined means second choice.
> 
> 
> 
> However, there are still gray areas in my answers. I can't say that they're really 100% me for sure.


infj/intj.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

spectralsparrow said:


> none of these fit perfectly, but... I chose the closest ones.
> 
> group one
> 
> ...


infp/isfp.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

aurelief said:


> okay, here're my choices! I'm still figuring out my mbti, so i'd love to hear your thoughts!


enfp.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

imaginaryrobot said:


> i wish i had noticed your 2.0 sooner! Here's mine.
> 
> just a survey 2.0!
> 
> ...


isfj.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

melaniem said:


> group one
> 
> i’m not very good at initiating anything, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view. I can be seen as lazy and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself.
> 
> ...


intp/infp.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

addictivemuse said:


> so you want me to fill this in
> the sentences in bold are things i relate to
> tell me if there's a newer version of this test thing


enfp.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

conflictingdusk said:


> obvious, but i bolded those i related to the most.


istj.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


2



> Group Two
> I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.
> 
> I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.
> ...


4



> Group Three
> I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.
> 
> I express a great wealth of affection and enthusiasm. I require much physical and verbal affection from my partners. I have a tendency to change myself in order to satisfy others. I can act highly emotional.
> ...


[/quote]

4


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

consciousness said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 4


4[/quote]

entp.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> entp.


*gasp...


----------



## bandersnatch (Feb 12, 2014)

I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.

I am democratic and group oriented, looking to share responsibility. I can sometimes have trouble deciding, and need others to decide for me. When under attack, I use sarcasm to defend myself. I try to motivate others to take action. *(rarely the others deciding for me, though)*

I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

1.1 2.1 3.3


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Group 1: 3
Group 2: 1
Group 3: 1


----------



## Torrnickel (Mar 25, 2014)

I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.

I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.

I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

Group One


I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.

I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.
*
it's tricky between these two for me 1- absentminded? Depends who you ask. Stingy busybody? I don't think so. As far as the rest on both...depends who I am around. If I am in the company of my gregarious friends, the first option here applies. When I was in leadership with outgoing friends during undergrad, people who met me sometimes thought of me as more of an extrovert. I don't think I'm pretending per se but it is not my natural state either. Which is why the 2nd is probably my real answer/more "me", the "default setting" me.*

Group Two

I attempt to appear steadfast and competent, regardless of my inner feelings. I prefer to deal only with areas I am expert in, and become anxious when I am given responsibility for anyone other than myself.


Group Three
I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.

*Mostly this one, though not the last sentence at all. I semi-related to the "rarely express affection" one too though I didn't agree with more of that statement (empathy, yes, strong? No. Do for others to show love, not so much either) than this one..so I went with this one.*

Ooh didn't see this.


EthereaEthos said:


> Just a Survey 2.0!
> 
> Group One
> I tend to have very little energy, and lack the willpower to motivate myself.
> ...


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


there, i bolded the ones i fit into. i have two that i fit into for the first one.


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

. Edited into previous post...sorry.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

bandersnatch said:


> i tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those i trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.
> 
> I am democratic and group oriented, looking to share responsibility. I can sometimes have trouble deciding, and need others to decide for me. When under attack, i use sarcasm to defend myself. I try to motivate others to take action. *(rarely the others deciding for me, though)*
> 
> i do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though i do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.


intp/intj.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

bigjake111 said:


> 1.1 2.1 3.3
> 
> 
> sent from my ipod touch using tapatalk


entj/estj.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

an absurd man said:


> group 1: 3
> group 2: 1
> group 3: 1


intj.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

torrnickel said:


> i tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those i trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.
> 
> I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, i am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, i seek others for help and feel depressed.
> 
> I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though i do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.


intj/intp.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

eyesopen said:


> group one
> 
> 
> i tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.
> ...


istp/istj.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

essiechan said:


> there, i bolded the ones i fit into. I have two that i fit into for the first one.


enfp.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm abandoning the 2.0 version, and working on 3.0. It is not yet ready. Please refrain from posting until I finish the next version.


----------



## bandersnatch (Feb 12, 2014)

what. witchcraft!


----------



## Obedear (Jan 31, 2014)

Ahh oops I just saw the post about refraining from posting. Ignore this


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

oops, just saw it, sorry!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Version 3.0!

Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!

1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me.

2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings.

3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to.

4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven.

5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world.

6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature.

7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words.

8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity.

9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself.

10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh.

11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value.

12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality.

13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome.

14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs.

15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels.

16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways.

17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions.

18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms.

19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude,

20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure.

21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings.

22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions.

23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper.

24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself.


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


...


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Moonbow said:


> ...


1st: ESFP
2nd: ENFP
3rd: ISFP
4th: INFP


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

GoosePeelings said:


> ...


1st: ISTP
2nd: INTP
3rd: ESTP
4th: ENTP


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

yay



EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


I love your surveys!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

an absurd man said:


> yay


1st: ESFP
2nd: ISFP
2nd: INTJ
3rd: ENTJ


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st: ESFP
> 2nd: ENFP
> 3rd: ISFP
> 4th: INFP


INFP! Kind of strange how I came off as E before I and S before N.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

shakti said:


> I love your surveys!


Thank you!


1st: INFJ
2nd: ENFJ
3rd: ESFP
4th: ISFP

I suggest you consider INFJ. You scored this type very strongly.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st: ESFP
> 2nd: ISFP
> 2nd: INTJ
> 3rd: ENTJ


haha

So how conclusive do you think this diagnosis is on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

an absurd man said:


> haha
> 
> So how conclusive do you think this diagnosis is on a scale of 1-10?


Well, considering the first four types you got all contain the same functions, I'd say it's pretty darn conclusive. :tongue:


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Well, considering the first four types you got all contain the same functions, I'd say it's pretty darn conclusive. :tongue:


I mean the order :shocked:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

an absurd man said:


> I mean the order :shocked:


Awhoops.... hmm, well, you put quite a bit of emotional investment in Se and Fi. I'd say you are either an xSFP, a well developed xNTJ, or a neurotic xNTJ.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!...


EE,

Could you define the scale of 1-10 for us, please? Which end is "This is exactly like me" and which "This is nothing like me", or whatever statements you had envisioned.

Thanks.


1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Im FiNe said:


> EE,
> 
> Could you define the scale of 1-10 for us, please? Which end is "This is exactly like me" and which "This is nothing like me", or whatever statements you had envisioned.
> 
> ...


1 is least like me, 10 is exactly me.


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm these three in your original survey:



EthereaEthos said:


> Group One
> I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.
> 
> Group Two
> ...


Which a read-through of the thread indicates you'd type as ISTJ. Interesting.



EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!


1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. *1. Actually, 0.*

2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings. *7*

3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to. *2*

4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven. *10*

5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world. *9*

6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature. *5*

7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words. *6*

8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity. *5*

9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself. *9*

10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh. *1*

11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value. *3*

12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality. *10*

13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome. *5...I'm very interested in protocols and methods but alter and modify them based on my own needs*

14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs. *1*

15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels. *9*

16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways. *6*

17. *I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable* or not thinking through the consequences of my actions. *9 (but of course I think through the consequences of my actions, maybe obsessively)*

18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms. *9*

19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude. *9*

20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure. *3*

21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings. *5*

22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions. *3*

23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper. *6*

24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself. *3*


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Ballast said:


> I'm these three in your original survey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st: INTJ
2nd: ISTP
3rd: ENTJ
4th: ESTP


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay! I'm not totally confident I can answer these objectively, but let's see what happens...



EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


Answers in quote, though. XD


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

Version 3.0!

Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!

1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. *4*

2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings. *7*

3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to. *6*

4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven. *9*

5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world. *8*

6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature. *9*

7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words. *6*

8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity. *7*

9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself. *5*

10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh. *7*

11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value. *6*

12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality. *8*

13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome. *7*

14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs. *9*

15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels. *8*

16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways. *7*

17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions. *7*

18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms. *7*

19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude. *7*

20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure. *8*

21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings. *6*

22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions. *8*

23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper. *4*

24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself. *2*


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

Result from original:


EthereaEthos said:


> istp/istj.


Hmm interesting. I have had an ISTJ result once though I am unsure if the test was more temperament-like or more MBTI-like.

I'm greedy, 3.0 me! If you want.



EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> *some may be fairly difficult to rate. --- most didn't really seem all that like me, or i often agreed with one half of the statement, but not the other... tried my best.*
> 
> 1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. *5*
> ...


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

@EthereaEthos
Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!

1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. *6*

2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings. *8*

3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to. *7*

4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven. *7*

5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world. *8*

6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature. *8*

7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words. *5*

8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity. *7*

9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself. *9*

10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh. *6*

11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value. *5*

12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality. *7*

13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome. *4*

14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs. *8*

15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels. *5*

16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways. *3*

17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions. *7*

18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms. *6*

19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude, *2*

20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure. *1*

21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings. *5*

22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions. *9*

23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper. *9*

24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself. *10*


----------



## BABYMETAL (Apr 4, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


roud:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Okay! I'm not totally confident I can answer these objectively, but let's see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> Answers in quote, though. XD


1st: INFJ
2nd: INFP
3rd: ISFP
4th: ENFP


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

imaginaryrobot said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


1st: ENFJ
2nd: INFJ
3rd: INTJ
4th: ENTJ


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

EyesOpen said:


> Result from original:
> 
> Hmm interesting. I have had an ISTJ result once though I am unsure if the test was more temperament-like or more MBTI-like.
> 
> I'm greedy, 3.0 me! If you want.


1st: INTJ
2nd: ENTP
3rd: ESTP
4th: ENTJ


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

idoh said:


> @EthereaEthos
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. *6*
> ...



1st: ENFJ
2nd: ESFP
3rd: ENFP
4th: ISFP


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Babymetal said:


> roud:


1st: ESTP
2nd: INFJ
3rd: ENFJ
4th: ENTP


----------



## BABYMETAL (Apr 4, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st: ESTP
> 2nd: INFJ
> 3rd: ENFJ
> 4th: ENTP


How did it totally flip from ESTP to INFJ? :laughing:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Babymetal said:


> How did it totally flip from ESTP to INFJ? :laughing:


Same functions. You scored high on Se, Ni, and Fe, but low on Ti.


----------



## BABYMETAL (Apr 4, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Same functions. You scored high on Se, Ni, and Fe, but low on Ti.


Huh, I thought I had more Ti than Fe. Oh well I think ESTP is right anyway. roud:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Babymetal said:


> Huh, I thought I had more Ti than Fe. Oh well I think ESTP is right anyway. roud:


It was the first result, so I will also agree. :tongue:

I'm quite proud of this version of the test. I based it almost entirely on Psychological Types, and it seems to be extremely accurate so far.


----------



## BABYMETAL (Apr 4, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> It was the first result, so I will also agree. :tongue:
> 
> I'm quite proud of this version of the test. I based it almost entirely on Psychological Types, and it seems to be extremely accurate so far.


Good for you :kitteh:

Now I get why your sig says ISFJ/INTP.. it's the functions.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Babymetal said:


> Good for you :kitteh:
> 
> Now I get why your sig says ISFJ/INTP.. it's the functions.


Yes, when you break them down, you can have two completely different types, yet still have doubts between them. It's quite frustrating. :dry:


----------



## BABYMETAL (Apr 4, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Yes, when you break them down, you can have two completely different types, yet still have doubts between them. It's quite frustrating. :dry:


They look so opposite on first glance, but then I see some people around here saying "I'm either INFP or INFJ" and that's even weirder! :shocked:

Have you tried this test out on yourself? :laughing:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going to choose more than one because I relate to some aspects of one line, which I'm going to bold. But if I need to choose one, then I'm going to format it in other color. I'm going to make my personal observations italically.

Group One*
I’m not very good at initiating anything*, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view. *I can be seen as lazy* and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself_.
__
--> I related to some aspects of the bubbly/enthusiastic one, but only in certain situations. About the one above, I don't enjoy sharing responsibility. I am not Mr. Eager when it comes to do things but definitely I'll do them myself instead of pushing them to others or I won't have them done at all._
​Group Two

I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. *I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects.* I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.

*I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator.* *When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent.* *When in my procrastinating pole,* *I* seek others for help and *feel depressed.*

I attempt to appear steadfast and competent, regardless of my inner feelings. *I* prefer to deal only with areas I am expert in, and *become anxious when I am given responsibility for anyone other than myself.*
_
--> I related to bits of all the lines, even the one I dismissed (specially the part about using sarcasm to defend myself)._
​Group Three*I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. *I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.

I rarely show actual affection, though *I experience strong, empathetic emotions that I struggle to express. I show my love by doing things* for my spouse, and expect them to do things for me in return. *I have very few*, but deep, *relationships.*
_
--> I don't expect things in return. I almost chose the other._​


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Babymetal said:


> They look so opposite on first glance, but then I see some people around here saying "I'm either INFP or INFJ" and that's even weirder! :shocked:
> 
> Have you tried this test out on yourself? :laughing:


Wow, my results are interesting.

1st: INTP or INFJ (Same exact score on Ni/Ti and also Ne/Fe!)
2nd: ENTP or ENFJ
3rd: ESFJ
4th: ISFJ


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I'm going to choose more than one because I relate to some aspects of one line, which I'm going to bold. But if I need to choose one, then I'm going to format it in other color. I'm going to make my personal observations italically.
> 
> Group One*
> I’m not very good at initiating anything*, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view. *I can be seen as lazy* and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself_.
> ...


Please take 3.0 on page 14. Sorry, I've made some updates.


----------



## BABYMETAL (Apr 4, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Wow, my results are interesting.
> 
> 1st: INTP or INFJ (Same exact score on Ni/Ti and also Ne/Fe!)
> 2nd: ENTP or ENFJ
> ...


They all use Ti and Fe so it's not that crazy. 

What about Se/Si?


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st: ENFJ
> 2nd: ESFP
> 3rd: ENFP
> 4th: ISFP


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

idoh said:


>


What?


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Same functions. You scored high on Se, Ni, and Fe, but low on Ti.


Oooh, oooh, what'd I score high and low on? :happy:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Oooh, oooh, what'd I score high and low on? :happy:


Hmm, I deleted the results. I'm doing this on notepad. But if my memory serves me right...

High Ni, Fi, Ne, and Se, low Te, Ti, and Si.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> What?


why they all have different cognitive functions, how does that work? or were my answers just that varied


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. *10*

2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings. *8*

3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to. *1*

4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven. *7*

5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world. *8*

6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature. *3*

7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words. *6*

8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity. *7*

9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself. *10*

10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh. *8*

11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value. *5*

12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality. *3*

13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome. *3*

14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs. *4*

15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels. *6*

16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways. *6*

17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions. *6* (I relate strongly to the first part of the statement. Not to the other. Difficult to score.)

18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms. *6*

19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude, *6*

20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure. *4*

21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings. *6*

22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions. *1*

23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper. *6*

24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself. *1*
@EthereaEthos, this is more or less my test results


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

idoh said:


> why they all have different cognitive functions, how does that work? or were my answers just that varied


You had fairly varied answers, but high Ni-Se. I'm going to say ENFJ.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> 1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. *10*
> 
> 2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings. *8*
> 
> ...


1st: ESTP
2nd: ENTP
3rd: ISTP
4th: INTP


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

For me, #4 in all three groups, though I can't really identify with anything from Group 1. Also I can relate to #2 in Group 2, and #3 in Group 3.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

izebize said:


> For me, #4 in all three groups, though I can't really identify with anything from Group 1. Also I can relate to #2 in Group 2, and #3 in Group 3.


Please do 3.0 on page 14. Sorry.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st: ESTP
> 2nd: ENTP
> 3rd: ISTP
> 4th: INTP


I'm not sure if I use Se-Ni or Ne-Si but I think I'm introverted. I do use Ti-Fe.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I'm not sure if I use Se-Ni or Ne-Si but I think I'm introverted. I do use Ti-Fe.


Well then, you're most likely an ISTP, according to this. You score very highly on Se and Ni.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Well then, you're most likely an ISTP, according to this. You score very highly on Se and Ni.


I expected it.I felt attuned to the first statement. Not the one that describes my reality. More like something I long for.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I expected it.I felt attuned to the first statement. Not the one that describes my reality. More like something I long for.


The first statement was for Se, and your enthusiasm in your answer sets my stance. :tongue:


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

Here it is, assuming 1 is least and 10 is most. (But where are questions 25 and 26?)



EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


(hope I did the quoting well, I'm fairly new)


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

izebize said:


> Here it is, assuming 1 is least and 10 is most. (But where are questions 25 and 26?)
> 
> 
> 
> (hope I did the quoting well, I'm fairly new)


You did.

1st: ISFJ
2nd: INFJ or ENFJ
3rd: ISTP or INTP
4th: ESFP or ENFP


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> You did.
> 
> 1st: ISFJ
> 2nd: INFJ or ENFJ
> ...


Thanks! I think of myself as a practical and down-to-earth INFJ, so that fits. (Both of my parents are sensors, so that must be a great influence.)


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

izebize said:


> Thanks! I think of myself as a practical and down-to-earth INFJ, so that fits. (Both of my parents are sensors, so that must be a great influence.)


Well, you actually scored quite highly in Si. What is your first priority in life?


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Well, you actually scored quite highly in Si. What is your first priority in life?


Well.. that's a hard question. Apart from MBTI or any psychological stuff, I think it's the well-being of my loved ones, to have them safe and sound.
Interesting that you say I scored high on Si. I had a hard time deciding if I was INFJ or INFP, but I'm 100% sure that I'm not an introverted feeler, and when it comes to processing information I don't do that with my senses, so I'm pretty sure I'm not Si either. But how I see myself and how others perceive me can be different, of course.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

izebize said:


> Well.. that's a hard question. Apart from MBTI or any psychological stuff, I think it's the well-being of my loved ones, to have them safe and sound.
> Interesting that you say I scored high on Si. I had a hard time deciding if I was INFJ or INFP, but I'm 100% sure that I'm not an introverted feeler, and when it comes to processing information I don't do that with my senses, so I'm pretty sure I'm not Si either. But how I see myself and how others perceive me can be different, of course.


Si is actually a highly abstract function. It tends to perceive the world around it in a very subjective manner. As Jung put it, Si types see objects around them as malevolent demons and benevolent deities, though it won't cross into their head that they see the world this way. This leads them to have strong ties to emotional objects, keeping things they feel are good and kind, and hating things they feel are bad and evil.


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Si is actually a highly abstract function. It tends to perceive the world around it in a very subjective manner. As Jung put it, Si types see objects around them as malevolent demons and benevolent deities, though it won't cross into their head that they see the world this way. This leads them to have strong ties to emotional objects, keeping things they feel are good and kind, and hating things they feel are bad and evil.


You are the devil's advocate, aren't you? 
Just kidding. Now I have to look up the ISFJ description again.
Once I took a test (in my native language, which is not English) which measured my functions in a 3-step method and I got Ni as the highest score. Maybe I should retake that test?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

izebize said:


> You are the devil's advocate, aren't you?
> Just kidding. Now I have to look up the ISFJ description again.
> Once I took a test (in my native language, which is not English) which measured my functions in a 3-step method and I got Ni as the highest score. Maybe I should retake that test?


Sure, if you wish. If you feel like you are an INFJ, then trust your intuition, but I do encourage constant skepticism and an incessant reevaluation of values.


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Sure, if you wish. If you feel like you are an INFJ, then trust your intuition, but I do encourage constant skepticism and an incessant reevaluation of values.


I do like skepticism. I took the test again - my results (in all 3 steps):
Extraversion vs. Introversion: E: 2, I:5
Dominant Function: Ni: 3 Si: 2 Ti: 1 Fi: 1 (so there's gotta be something with that Si)
Auxiliary Function: Fe: 6 Te:3

Anyway. Your test made me think and I appreciate that.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

izebize said:


> I do like skepticism. I took the test again - my results (in all 3 steps):
> Extraversion vs. Introversion: E: 2, I:5
> Dominant Function: Ni: 3 Si: 2 Ti: 1 Fi: 1 (so there's gotta be something with that Si)
> Auxiliary Function: Fe: 6 Te:3
> ...


Thank you. You did have high Ni in my results, so you probably are an Ni/Si ambivalent user, which is quite interesting.


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Thank you. You did have high Ni in my results, so you probably are an Ni/Si ambivalent user, which is quite interesting.


Wow. Is that even possible?  Do you have links to any other tests similar to yours (which measure functions)?
I checked the ISFJ description and it does fit me to an extent. In enneagram I'm a type 6w5 (didn't really get into those tri-typing things).
I'd give this whole thread a thumbs up if I could.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

izebize said:


> Wow. Is that even possible?  Do you have links to any other tests similar to yours (which measure functions)?
> I checked the ISFJ description and it does fit me to an extent. In enneagram I'm a type 6w5 (didn't really get into those tri-typing things).
> I'd give this whole thread a thumbs up if I could.


I don't know if it is true, but it is certainly possible. Try this link: 

Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz


And try to answer as objectively and impersonal as possible. Thank you for bearing with my skepticism, it's helping expand my understanding.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

No wonder I've failed English (that time). I need to look up _so many_ words.



> 20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure.


Even with looking the words up, I still have no idea what this means. :sad:

This is the last one I have to answer now... then I can post the outcome @EthereaEthos


----------



## Obedear (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks. I'll look in to ENTP and INTP again. I actually dismissed all of the extroverted types when I was starting out but now that I have a better understanding of this stuff I think it may not be as far-fetched as I once thought.

As for ISTP... I think my Se is fairly non-existent and made up more of wishful thinking than anything else.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Version 3.0! @_EthereaEthos I guess I kinda figured it out now, kinda... __

1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me.
No, I rarely do this. 2?


2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings.
I often do this. 8?


3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to.
6? Don't know really


4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven.
Well, not so much the underlying purpose in life part, but the rest may sound like me... 6?


5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world.
Reading this sentence drains me so much. 1?


6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature.
Oh yes, I love that! <3 10?


7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words.
7?


8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity.
Yeah, 9?


9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself.
7?


10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh.
No, no, I'm not like that. 2?


11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value.
I know that I have difficulties with letting things go (I get attached), so if that means this... 7?


12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality.
Sad but true. 10?


13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome.
It varies. 4?


14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs.
1?


15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels.
Nah, not really. Though for few things... 4?


16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways.
8?


17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions.
Well, not inevitable... or let alone it being actual visions. 5?


18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms.
Depressed and withdrawn from the world, totally yes. That other, not so much. 8?


19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude,
:'( 10?


20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure.
5?


21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings.
10?


22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions.
3?


23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper.
Oh, yes, acting inappropriate is my thing. 10?


24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself.
Nah, I would feel guilty, and thus sad/depressed. 1?_


----------



## eleuthera (Jan 20, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st: ENFP
> 2nd: ENTJ or ENFJ
> 3rd: ESFP
> 4th: INFJ or INTJ


 Thanks this is interesting. Especially the E part, but INFJ seems to be the most extraverted of introverts. I'm thinking the other types were developed from my surroundings, maybe travels, work environment and upbringing.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


Those are the best fit, but it was between a couple in most, and some of them didn't sound right.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> Version 3.0! @_EthereaEthos I guess I kinda figured it out now, kinda... __
> 
> 1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me.
> No, I rarely do this. 2?
> ...


Wow…

1st: ISTJ
2nd: INTJ or INTP
3rd: INFP or ENFP
4th: ESTJ


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

tine said:


> Done!





laurie17 said:


> Those are the best fit, but it was between a couple in most, and some of them didn't sound right.


Please take 3.0 on page 14.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> What type do you most relate to?


I tend to relate to both INFJ and ENTP ( and often ENFP/INFP-but I appear to possess none of those functions).

I know I'm Fe-Ti bent and quite certain I lead with a perceiving function... possibly intuition, but now I will take Dominant Se into consideration--thanks to you!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Fern said:


> I tend to relate to both INFJ and ENTP ( and often ENFP/INFP-but I appear to possess none of those functions).
> 
> I know I'm Fe-Ti bent and quite certain I lead with a perceiving function... possibly intuition, but now I will take Dominant Se into consideration--thanks to you!


You're welcome!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


Done!! Sorry I did the wrong one first time!


----------



## newbie512 (Mar 13, 2014)

I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.

I am democratic and group oriented, looking to share responsibility. I can sometimes have trouble deciding, and need others to decide for me. When under attack, I use sarcasm to defend myself. I try to motivate others to take action.

I express a great wealth of affection and enthusiasm. I require much physical and verbal affection from my partners. I have a tendency to change myself in order to satisfy others. I can act highly emotional.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


1. B (but a bit of A)
2. A (but mostly D) [I like to work independantly, but inspire others, and be a team overall]
3. B


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Wow…
> 
> 1st: ISTJ
> 2nd: INTJ or INTP
> ...


Well, ENFP only at third place? Maybe I answered a few question inaccurate.  I always do that the first few times I take a test. Though, I'm not sure how you end up with ISTJ and NT's as top 2. I have a very strong Fi, and also a very strong Ne. How didn't that come out of this test?

And I get a 'Wow...' :tongue:I'm weird, I know


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st: ENTP
> 2nd: ENFJ
> 3rd: INTP
> 4th: INFJ


Hmm... interesting. Just when I was starting to believe I could be inspiring enough to be an ENFP  (It was though obvious that this test along others would score me low on Fi. Maybe it's true. I am not necessarily a nest of well-thought subjective values, or then I'm just not aware of this quality in me.) What functions of those types popped out the most and what least, if I may ask? I have my guesses, but am not sure how correct they are (Ne, Fe > Ti > Ni, perhaps?).


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

tine said:


> Done!! Sorry I did the wrong one first time!


That's quite alright.

1st: INFP
2nd: INTJ or ENTJ
3rd: ESTJ
4th: ISTJ


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> 1. B (but a bit of A)
> 2. A (but mostly D) [I like to work independantly, but inspire others, and be a team overall]
> 3. B





newbie512 said:


> I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.
> 
> I am democratic and group oriented, looking to share responsibility. I can sometimes have trouble deciding, and need others to decide for me. When under attack, I use sarcasm to defend myself. I try to motivate others to take action.
> 
> I express a great wealth of affection and enthusiasm. I require much physical and verbal affection from my partners. I have a tendency to change myself in order to satisfy others. I can act highly emotional.


Please do 3.0 on page 14.


disguise said:


> Hmm... interesting. Just when I was starting to believe I could be inspiring enough to be an ENFP  (It was though obvious that this test along others would score me low on Fi. Maybe it's true. I am not necessarily a nest of well-thought subjective values, or then I'm just not aware of this quality in me.) What functions of those types popped out the most and what least, if I may ask? I have my guesses, but am not sure how correct they are (Ne, Fe > Ti > Ni, perhaps?).


Actually, yes, that guess is fairly accurate.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> Well, ENFP only at third place? Maybe I answered a few question inaccurate.  I always do that the first few times I take a test. Though, I'm not sure how you end up with ISTJ and NT's as top 2. I have a very strong Fi, and also a very strong Ne. How didn't that come out of this test?
> 
> And I get a 'Wow...' :tongue:I'm weird, I know


No, you're not weird. You scored quite high on Te and second highest on Fi, which explains the first 2 results.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

EthereaEthos said:


> That's quite alright.
> 
> 1st: INFP
> 2nd: INTJ or ENTJ
> ...


Awesome, thank you! Haha I'd been looking into INFP and IxTJ a while back and then got sidetracked by other types, so I'll go back and look at those!


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> No, you're not weird. You scored quite high on Te and second highest on Fi, which explains the first 2 results.


I think I have answered


> _12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality.
> Sad but true. 10?
> _


wrongly. The first part is true, but the second part isn't. It sticks with dreaming mostly...

Would this be partly the reason why the wrong types / Te came out first?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st:INFP
> 2nd: INTJ
> 3rd: ENTJ or INTP
> 4th: ESTJ
> ...


Thanks! I've actually been switching between INFP and INFJ for a while now, so it's good to get onto the right track finally. The questionnaire is very helpful.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

laurie17 said:


> Thanks! I've actually been switching between INFP and INFJ for a while now, so it's good to get onto the right track finally. The questionnaire is very helpful.


You're welcome, happy to help!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> Oh, now ENFP actually disappeared. :bored:
> 
> 
> Wow, ISTP, INTP and INFP were all mistypes actually... (lol, first time I went here, I thought I was ISTP, how off was I...)
> ...


Not to seem rude, but why do you feel you are an ENFP over any of these other types?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

> * I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation.*





> *I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.*





> *I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact,* even sometimes with those I trust. *I can appear cold and aloof. **I can be seen as an independent,* stingy busybody.





> *I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects.* I enjoy controlling and directing others,* but despise being controlled myself.*





> I am democratic and group oriented, looking to share responsibility. *I can sometimes have trouble deciding, and need others to decide for me. *When under attack, I use sarcasm to defend myself. I try to motivate others to take action.





> I do show affection,* but generally it is on my own terms.* I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition.





> I rarely show actual affection, *though I experience strong*, empathetic *emotions that I struggle to express. *I show my love by doing things for my spouse, and *expect them to do things for me in return. I have very few, but deep, relationships.*





> I am emotionally guarded, and try to hide how I feel around those I care for.


Whatever this means. None were really spot on though.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Not to seem rude, but why do you feel you are an ENFP over any of these other types?


I'm very very Fi and Ne. Almost everything I do/think is very intuitive, and I make my decisions after finding out how it affects people, always want to know first what others think about it; I'm very undecisive, I simply can't make decisions on my own. The most difficult one for me to figure out was being extroverted, while I am social avoidance-ish, but it's clear to me that I am, because I feel lonely within a day, my energy drains when I'm alone, yet it rises when I'm around other(s), assuming I'm not too stressed by it. 

Also, I'm a very doubtful person (and have a concentration issue too), and anxious as well, so that makes me often not follow(respond to) my intuition. It's mostly that I keep thinking (and over analysing), rather than actually doing it (so rarely I act like my actual personality to the outside world). I withdraw more from the world than a typical ENFP would, while social interaction takes much much more energy from me than it does for non-autistic people.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Whatever this means. None were really spot on though.


Please do 3.0 on page 14.


----------



## Obedear (Jan 31, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please do 3.0 on page 14.


Have you considered starting a new thread the next time you make a new version of the test? It would prevent people from wasting their time doing a test that you are no longer interested in seeing results for. Each iteration is different enough that it wouldn't be that obnoxious to do so...


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

stephonatron said:


> Have you considered starting a new thread the next time you make a new version of the test? It would prevent people from wasting their time doing a test that you are no longer interested in seeing results for. Each iteration is different enough that it wouldn't be that obnoxious to do so...


I change the test too many times to make a new thread every change. It would clutter the forum.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please do 3.0 on page 14.


No idea what page 14 is because I only see 8 pages.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> No idea what page 14 is because I only see 8 pages.


... interesting... this thread has 29 pages. Maybe there's something wrong with your web browser?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> ... interesting... this thread has 29 pages. Maybe there's something wrong with your web browser?


No. I just display the maximum amount of posts per page that is allowed under the user settings.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> No. I just display the maximum amount of posts per page that is allowed under the user settings.


Hmm, didn't know you could do that. That's nice to know. I'll do that and find out what page it is on then. Hang on…


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> No. I just display the maximum amount of posts per page that is allowed under the user settings.


page four, about halfway between the top and the middle.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

And, @EthereaEthos, do I sound more ENFP after my last reply to you?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> page four, about halfway between the top and the middle.


Already found it but for future reference it's better if you just update the OP if possible. 



> 1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me.


7-8



> 2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings.


0



> 3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to.


0



> 4. *I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone*, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven.


10



> 5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world.


4-5



> 6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature.


0



> 7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words.


4-5



> 8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity.


2-3



> 9. *I have a strong sense of personal freedom, *and refuse to both control others* and be controlled myself.*


9-10 only the part in bold really applies



> 10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh.


4-5



> 11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value.


0



> 12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality.


7-8



> 13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome.


0



> 14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs.


0



> 15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels.


2-3



> 16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways.


10



> 17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions.


4-5



> 18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms.


8-9



> 19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude,


0



> 20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, *controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure.*


8-9 only the part in bold really applies



> 21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings.


9-10



> 22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions.


5-6



> 23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper.


7-8



> 24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself.


5-6


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> And, @EthereaEthos, do I sound more ENFP after my last reply to you?


You sound like AAADD. I try not to use stereotypes any more, as I have found there are exceptions quite frequently. Is ESFP a possibility?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> You sound like AAADD. I try not to use stereotypes any more, as I have found there are exceptions quite frequently. Is ESFP a possibility?


Well, when it comes to me and personality type I wouldn't be the typical stereotype anyway. :wink:

I don't believe I'm ESFP. I wouldn't know what the arguments for that would be (though)...


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Already found it but for future reference it's better if you just update the OP if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't, the option's gone.

You have quite a bit of investment in your Fi, according to this.

1st: INTJ
2nd: ISFP
3rd: ESFP
4th: INTP


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> Well, when it comes to me and personality type I wouldn't be the typical stereotype anyway. :wink:
> 
> I don't believe I'm ESFP. I wouldn't know what the arguments for that would be (though)...


I understand. I have an ASD, and it wrecks havoc on my personality. How well do you relate to dominant Ne?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Can't, the option's gone.
> 
> *You have quite a bit of investment in your Fi, according to this*.


Tell me something new. 



> 1st: INTJ
> 2nd: ISFP
> 3rd: ESFP
> 4th: INTP


Why these?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Tell me something new.
> 
> 
> 
> Why these?


You got Ni, Fi, Se, Ti, Te, Ne, Fe, Si. I work down the list one at a time as a dominant, and choose the highest possible auxiliary. I put the top four results because, as it is an objective test and not everyone reads the questions the same way, the first result is not always the correct one.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> I understand. I have an ASD, and it wrecks havoc on my personality. How well do you relate to dominant Ne?


Very, if I remember correctly what it really stands for.

I see what questions I still answered wrongly why ENFP didn't show up. Though, not entire wrongly, while I do have a lot of self control, plus I am not spoiled, so I don't give in most of the times. 

When it comes to boring work or such, I do have difficulties with staying motivated, let alone focused, on the task. It's extremely tough for me to study, or to pay attention to boring stuff.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> You got Ni, Fi, Se, Ti, Te, Ne, Fe, Si. I work down the list one at a time as a dominant, and choose the highest possible auxiliary. I put the top four results because, as it is an objective test and not everyone reads the questions the same way, the first result is not always the correct one.


All right. Yeah, it's easy for me to infer what they are relating to. The problem is that you don't get the true relationship someone has with the functions you are trying to test.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> All right. Yeah, it's easy for me to infer what they are relating to. The problem is that you don't get the true relationship someone has with the functions you are trying to test.


Are you saying my definitions or wrong, or are you saying that you need a subjective element to truly determine type? Because I can side with the second. I feel projective tests are the best way to determine type.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Are you saying my definitions or wrong, or are you saying that you need a subjective element to truly determine type? Because I can side with the second. I feel projective tests are the best way to determine type.


Some of them seem a bit too fluffy but mostly the latter. Take this one for example:



> 1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me.


I relate very strongly to this but it's because it's an innate desire that I seek to be capable of doing on my own, freely and naturally so. Doesn't mean I'm actually good at it. 

Or this:



> 8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity.


I am very good at this but it doesn't energize me.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

@EthereaEthos

Here, this ENFP description is exactly like me: (comparing ENFP to ESFP, which you mentioned as possibility)


littleredstreak said:


> I feel like an ENFP can't help but start talking about an idea. Or bringing up a conspiracy theory, or figuring out your religion. They connect with people really fast and can start talking about really deep things.
> 
> ESFPs don't come across as serious. Both are playful though.. hmm


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> @EthereaEthos
> 
> Here, this ENFP description is exactly like me: (comparing ENFP to ESFP, which you mentioned as possibility)


What about an extroverted INFP?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> What about an extroverted INFP?


No, I'm introverted ENFP, lol. I have been through the INFP v ENFP stuff deeply recently. 

When I am under stress, I withdraw/feel depressed. I rarely get upset. When I am alone, I feel lonely within a day, and my energy drains to point zero. When I am alone, I am useless, don't do any tasks (well, that used to be the case; working on it). Though, when I'm around others, with others, I get active, energized, and actually do stuff in other people's households. Also, I got many many ideas, thoughts, but never or rarely at most, have the courage to make any decisions on my own without other people's input.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> No, I'm introverted ENFP, lol. I have been through the INFP v ENFP stuff deeply recently.
> 
> When I am under stress, I withdraw/feel depressed. I rarely get upset. When I am alone, I feel lonely within a day, and my energy drains to point zero. When I am alone, I am useless, don't do any tasks (well, that used to be the case; working on it). Though, when I'm around others, with others, I get active, energized, and actually do stuff in other people's households without thinking. Also, I got many many ideas, thoughts, but never or rarely at most, have the courage to make any decisions on my own without other people's input.


Sounds like ENFP to me.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Sounds like ENFP to me.


Exactly!

Yay! roud:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Yay! roud:


I guess Ne manifests quite differently to you.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> I guess Ne manifests quite differently to you.


Yes, if I was more neurotypical (which I am absolutely NOT - on a test I scored almost as low as possible :tongue, I would have been more obvious ENFP, but I'm like:


AAADD said:


> As Aspie I expect some high scores, and here they are:*
> 
> Disorder | Rating
> **Paranoid: High
> ...


Which is quite accurate, and resulted in me as a child being depressed kinda everyday. :sad:Social avoidance is very high, yes, as a child especially, while deep inside I wanted people's company.:crying:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

High histrionic AND avoidant? That's horrible!


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> High histrionic AND avoidant? That's horrible!


*has to look up the meaning of *Histrionic *again*

deliberately affected or self-consciously emotional; overly dramatic, in behavior or speech.

What does that mean? I kinda think to understand the meaning, and feel like I can relate to it. But just to be sure, in easy understanding sentences it means...what?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> *has to look up the meaning of *Histrionic *again*
> 
> deliberately affected or self-consciously emotional; overly dramatic, in behavior or speech.
> 
> What does that mean? I kinda think to understand the meaning, and feel like I can relate to it. But just to be sure, in easy understanding sentences it means...what?


I am assuming the test was for traits of personality disorders. HPD is characterized by attention seeking behavior through being overly dramatic and flirtatious.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> I am assuming the test was for traits of personality disorders. HPD is characterized by attention seeking behavior through being overly dramatic and flirtatious.


So I want attention yet I am avoiding social contact. Oh, and that in overly dramatic way, that is kinda like I sometimes did in my youth. Mostly silent, but very sometimes I act so weird suddenly...

It's horrible indeed! I want love, attention, no, I don't want attention, no, I do, no, not ............... :bored:

One time I am confident/comfy, and I am like HEYYYYYYYYYYYYY WHATSUPPP????????????????????
But usually(well, nowadays not as usual anymore, thankfully) I'm shy(let's call it shy), and I avoid everyone(especially avoiding eye contact - that's creepy! Well, nowadays less creepy, unless I'm nervous)

(Yes, the test was for disorders; all things listed is meant to be a disorder)

Oh, and flirtatious, I have all the time the urge to do that, lol, but I can control myself.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> So I want attention yet I am avoiding social contact. Oh, and that in overly dramatic way, that is kinda like I sometimes did in my youth. Mostly silent, but very sometimes I act so weird suddenly...
> 
> It's horrible indeed! I want love, attention, no, I don't want attention, no, I do, no, not ............... :bored:
> 
> ...


I am like that too!


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy. --- I am pretty disinterested in others, so strike busybody. 

I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.

COMBO
I express and desire a moderate amount of affection. I can roll with the punches. 
I have very few, but deep, relationships.
*These are the only two statements that apply to me.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

suzypike said:


> I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy. --- I am pretty disinterested in others, so strike busybody.
> 
> I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.
> 
> ...


Please do 3.0 on page 14.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks so much! I'm such a noob. 

1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. ----9

2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings. ---10

3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to. ---2

4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven. ---2

5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world. ---3

6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature. ---3

7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words. ---1

8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity. ---8

9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself. ---9

10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh. ---8

11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value. ---2

12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality. ---6

13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome. ---2

14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs. ---10

15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels. ---1

16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways. ---9

17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions. ---3

18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms. ---3

19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude,---1

20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure. ---4

21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings. 6

22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions. ---3

23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper. ---8

24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself. ---1


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Group One
I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.


Group Two

I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.


Group Three
I rarely show actual affection, though I experience strong, empathetic emotions that I struggle to express. I show my love by doing things for my spouse, and expect them to do things for me in return. I have very few, but deep, relationships.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

suzypike said:


> Thanks so much! I'm such a noob.
> 
> 1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. ----9
> 
> ...


1st: ENFP or ESFP
2nd: ISFP or INFP
3rd: ENFJ
4th: INFJ

However, based on your enneagram, sloan, and sociotype, INTJ.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

RainyAutumnTwilight said:


> Group One
> I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.
> 
> 
> ...


Please do 3.0 on page 14.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st: ENFP or ESFP
> 2nd: ISFP or INFP
> 3rd: ENFJ
> 4th: INFJ
> ...


Very interesting! I know absolutely for certain that I'm an IXXX. On all other quizzes I was either INTP, INTJ or ISTP. I chose INTX by looking at the functions separately. On all the tests I took the only really high percentage was on the I (which I already knew), N/S and F/T are always 60s/40s and T/Js are always 50s/50s with them actually scoring 50/50 at least twice. 
I am generation X and so have learned and practice many coping mechanisms which change my behavior but that shouldn't change who I am. 
Maybe I need to look at your test again! (I did have INTJ on my signature for a while, but based on the forums I fit into INTP more easily. I've analyzed the whole personality typing thing to death though. The only thing I'm certain of is my Enneagram.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Take 2

1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. ----9 _("by the world around me means nature, outdoors; observing. I'm very curious)_

2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings. ---10

3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to. ---2

4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven. --- 7_ (except I don't seek my purpose in life (so this statement taken word-for-word would still be a 2. The rest is a 7 though). _

5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world. ---2

6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature. ---2

7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words. _ ---1. (This is a trait that really gets on my nerves in other people... but maybe that makes me a 10 instead). _

8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity. ---8

9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself. ---9

10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh. ---8

11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value. ---1

12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality. ---8

13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome. ---2

14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs. ---6. _(I do this easily and well at work, but no where else.)_

15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels. ---8 _ (I totally just missed that one. I must've misinterpreted it.)_

16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways. ---7

17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions. ---3

18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms. ---3

19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude,---1

20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure. ---7. _I have trouble with this one. I have a hard time conforming, but I avoid conflict and drama like the plague._

21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings. ---2

22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions. ---3

23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper. ---8

24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself. ---1

I changed some based on different perspectives I could take on them. One I just outright missed the point on the first time. 
Would you type me again?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

suzypike said:


> Take 2
> 
> 1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. ----9 _("by the world around me means nature, outdoors; observing. I'm very curious)_
> 
> ...


Again, high Fi and Se. Could you be an INTJ in the grip?


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Again, high Fi and Se. Could you be an INTJ in the grip?


Yes, definitely. That's what I thought I was originally.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Again, high Fi and Se. Could you be an INTJ in the grip?


One last question- I promise! Based on my results from your test, my Socionics and Enneagram, could you name every IXXX I could possibly be? Introvert is the only thing I'm sure of. 

Thanks. :blushed:


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun (May 19, 2012)

I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.

I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.

(I like working as a part of the group but I have to maintain control of the outcomes through allies/rank.)


I express and desire a moderate amount of affection. I can roll with the punches, taking hostile relationships superficially in stride, even if it might be hurting me on the inside. I am emotionally guarded, and try to hide how I feel around those I care for.

(I express a large amount of affection to SO but reveal it slowly in a relationship. I have no problem dealing with hostile relationships as long as they were not at one point close to me. It is always exhilarating to have someone to destroy but sometimes I think that some conflicts are one sided and I have to quarrel with the other person.)




Version 3.0!

Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!

1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me. (5- In small doses spur of the moment decisions such as going on a road trip can do wonders but too much can dull the effect.)

2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings. 10

3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to. 10 (To clarify, I do not care about normalcy, but having my thoughts and ethics synchronize towards a cause I can trust is intoxicating. I seek the idea/ person I can dedicate myself to with no reservation. This could be related to my enneagram 6)

4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven.

5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world. 5 ( There are situations where conciseness and efficiency are needed and I will abide/enforce it. Other times, it is time to relax and play.)

6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature. 6 (I like relating to others and fulfilling my part as a social being but will toss this aside if I need to in order to help my closest people.)

7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words. 10

8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity. ( I am unsure of how to answer this question because it is basically the same as question 3 to me.)

9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself. 0(It is my opinion that without constraints few would be able to reach their true potential)

10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh. 0

11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value. 10 (in regards to people) 3 (in regards to ojects)

12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality. 3 (I do not think I have the vision to change the world but I can enable someone else to.)

13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome.0

14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs. 9

15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels. (Absolutes are hard to come by.)

16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways.7

17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions.2

18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms. 3

19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude. 10 ( I am fearful but am confident of my own abilities to analyze, adapt and control the situation.)

20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure. 4

21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings. 6 

22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions. 0 (I am quite paranoid and do not wish to underestimate anyone that might become a threat.)

23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper. 5 (Generally, I get along with people but sometimes people do not seem to read the method behind my madness or find it unethical.)

24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself. 0 (Putting others down rarely does anything to better my situation. However, if it does serve to improve my image and they are at fault...I might consider it. I gave this a zero because I doubt I would do it merely to feel better as logic is important to me)


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

suzypike said:


> One last question- I promise! Based on my results from your test, my Socionics and Enneagram, could you name every IXXX I could possibly be? Introvert is the only thing I'm sure of.
> 
> Thanks. :blushed:


INTP and INTJ, I believe.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ChaosEqualsFun said:


> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> 
> I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.
> 
> ...


1st: ISTJ
2nd: INTP
3rd: INFP or ESTJ
4th: ENTP


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun (May 19, 2012)

I am certainly not sensing. My cognitive functions are Ne=Ti, Ni, Fe, Si, Te, Fi, Se. I do not see how my desires to be a part of something bigger dictate the way I approach problem solving and my approach to dealing with the world.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ChaosEqualsFun said:


> I am certainly not sensing. My cognitive functions are Ne=Ti, Ni, Fe, Si, Te, Fi, Se. I do not see how my desires to be a part of something bigger dictate the way I approach problem solving and my approach to dealing with the world.


Your type was in the top 4, and all the types listed had the Ne-Si perception axis. I think the results are fairly accurate for a 24 question test.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your help, I didn't read some of these until today.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> INTP and INTJ, I believe.


Yes! I somehow missed this.


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun (May 19, 2012)

I suppose, It was just weird that my type was fourth when I am sure I am an extroverted Ne user. I usually get 1. ENTP 2. INTP 3.INFJ on the tests I have had to take for work. I guess my upbringing might have something to do with myTJ-ish tendencies because two of the most important people in my life are an ISTJ and an INTJ. I have gotten pretty good at getting the ITJ vote of confidence at work while being somewhat unorthodox in my management ideas.


----------



## TimeLadyof221B (Apr 16, 2014)

I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.

I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.

I rarely show actual affection, though I experience strong, empathetic emotions that I struggle to express. I show my love by doing things for my spouse, and expect them to do things for me in return. I have very few, but deep, relationships.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Percentages? 



> Group One
> *30%* I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> 
> *50%* I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.
> ...


Of course it's all depending on my mood, but that's how I'm generally am roud:


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

I’m not very good at initiating anything, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view. I can be seen as lazy and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself.
I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.
I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

TimeLadyof221B said:


> I tend to be reclusive, not really caring for social contact, even sometimes with those I trust. I can appear cold and aloof. I can be seen as an independent, stingy busybody.
> 
> I need to have complete control of my situation to be content. I enjoy autonomy and independence in my projects. I enjoy controlling and directing others, but despise being controlled myself.
> 
> I rarely show actual affection, though I experience strong, empathetic emotions that I struggle to express. I show my love by doing things for my spouse, and expect them to do things for me in return. I have very few, but deep, relationships.





malphigus said:


> Percentages?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's all depending on my mood, but that's how I'm generally am roud:





Shadows10Girl said:


> I’m not very good at initiating anything, and enjoy sharing responsibility. I enjoy inspiring others with my point of view. I can be seen as lazy and wishy-washy, and tend to not want to do things myself.
> I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.
> I do show affection, but generally it is on my own terms. I generally only require a small amount of affection myself, though I do need recognition. I refuse to believe others love me unless they love me by my standards.


Please do 3.0 on page 14.


----------



## hosj (Jan 11, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Please pick one statement from each group to describe yourself. Just trying to test something out.
> 
> Group One
> I tend to be sociable, but sometimes have a hidden agenda. I can get quite angry, and like to take charge of a situation. I can be seen as manipulative and brash.
> ...


Some tough choices there.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


Hmmm...


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

hosj said:


> Some tough choices there.


Please do 3.0 on page 14.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

malphigus said:


> Hmmm...


1st: ESFP
2nd: ENFP
3rd: INFJ or INFP
4th: ENFJ


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry, I can't see what you posted.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


 2

what does this mean?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> I'm sorry, I can't see what you posted.


im sorry my cell phone was having abnormal beviour

Group One


I tend to be very bubbly and enthusiastic, and love to have fun. I’m not very organized in my speech, jumping around quite a bit. I can be seen as absent minded and impulsive.




Group Two


I swing between two poles of a responsible worker and a selfish procrastinator. When in my responsible pole, I am very confident and independent. When in my procrastinating pole, I seek others for help and feel depressed.

not so sure about the feeling depress part - Im good at procrastinating but cant relate to the other ones



Group Three

I express a great wealth of affection and enthusiasm. I require much physical and verbal affection from my partners. I have a tendency to change myself in order to satisfy others. I can act highly emotional.

except i dont really require much physical and verbal affection and though I can feel highly emotional I dont really enjoy expressing it unless its happiness or annoyance


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> 2
> 
> what does this mean?


Er, you missed a question, number 10.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Er, you missed a question, number 10.


A 7for 10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> A 7for 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, very close results on many types.

1st: ESFP, ESFJ, or ENFJ
2nd: ENFP, ISFJ, or INFJ 
3rd: ISFP
4th: INFP


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> 1st: ESFP
> 2nd: ENFP
> 3rd: INFJ or INFP
> 4th: ENFJ


I'd knew I'll get xNFx! :laughing: Which is strange, cause I'm an T, but... eh :kitteh: Thank you!


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Version 3.0!
> 
> Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


Ta-daa


----------

